# Flush - flushable (toilet)



## lazarus1907

I have a question for Spanish natives and fluent speakers alike:

In English there is this simple, yet useful verb in English: *Flush* (in the toilet).

What do you say in Spanish? "*tirar de la cadena*"? What happens if there is no chain? "*Pulsar el botón de la cisterna*"? (a bit long, isn't it? What if there is no button either?). "*Descargar/evacuar la cisterna/cisterna*"? (that's ok for a manual, but I haven't heard people saying it). What do you use? 

And what about "*flushable*"? "*...que se puede tirar al váter y tirar después de la cadena*"? Alternatives, please!

Thanks


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo siempre digo "tirar de la cadena" o "tirar la cadena"... ah y también digo, "baja la tapa", ya que estamos lo decimos todo, ¿no? 

Mei


----------



## Jellby

Coloquialmente se dice "tirar de la cadena", aunque no haya cadena de la que tirar. Si hay que ponerse más técnico supongo que algo como "descargar la cisternilla" podría valer, pero no recuerdo haberlo oído.

Para "flushable" yo diría "desechable por el retrete".


----------



## Sparrow22

Igual que Mei, aunque la cadena casi no existe, seguimos diciendo *"tirar de* *la cadena*" o más moderno "*apretá el botón*" (suena raro, pero lo decimos así por lo menos por estos pagos........) 

Por ej, a un niño: "Si vas al baño, apretá (aprieta) el botón después"
                        "Si vas al baño, no te olvides de tirar de la cadena"

extraño pero seguimos con la cadenita........


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia decimos "soltar la llave".


----------



## fenixpollo

en México, *echar agua*.


----------



## Yubia

*bájale a la palanca* también es de lo mas común


----------



## fenixpollo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> And what about "*flushable*"?


 What do you mean by "flushable"?  I've heard of "flush toilets", as compared with basins and chamberpots in pre-running-water days, but not "flushable."  You should start a new thread for that one... it's a good question.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hi,

Maybe it's a British thing, but here you can buy special perfumed wipes, moistening tissue… (for babies, etc), and they come in two flavours: flushable and no flushable ones (put them in the bin instead).
 
http://www.epinions.com/Pampers_Kandoo_Flushable_Wipes
http://www.short-stature.com/coflwi.html  (*price in $*)


----------



## aurilla

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I have a question for Spanish natives and fluent speakers alike:
> 
> In English there is this simple, yet useful verb in English: *Flush* (in the toilet).
> 
> What do you say in Spanish? "*tirar de la cadena*"? What happens if there is no chain? "*Pulsar el botón de la cisterna*"? (a bit long, isn't it? What if there is no button either?). "*Descargar/evacuar la cisterna/cisterna*"? (that's ok for a manual, but I haven't heard people saying it). What do you use?
> 
> And what about "*flushable*"? "*...que se puede tirar al váter y tirar después de la cadena*"? Alternatives, please!
> 
> 
> Thanks


 

"Tirar la cadena" dates back to the first flushable toilets, which consisted of a metal-lined wooden box set at least six feet above the toilet (and the user's head). To flush, the person had to literally "pull a chain" dangling from the side of the tank, much like the old ceiling lamps and fans. This raised a lever, which allowed the water to flow down a long pipe by gravity. (Don't ask me how it was refilled, I suppose by the water pressure itself.)

In Puerto Rico, we usually say "bajar el inodoro", meaning "bajaste" el agua,


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Aurilla,

Yo he tirado de la cadena -la de verdad, que colgaba de la cisterna a la altura del techo- hasta que tenía 16 ó 17 años por lo menos y nos mudamos a una casa nueva con un sistema más moderno. Lo que me llama la atención es que ese sistema casi no existe ya, y la gente sigue "tirando de la cadena" pese a que ya no hay ninguna, y a nadie parece llamarle la atención. También me llama la atención que ni parece existir un verbo de uso común y que a nadie le haya dado por crear uno aún (como flushear, JAJAJAJA). Bromas aparte, al menos "bajar el inodoro" sí sigue teniendo algo de sentido, pero ¿"tirar de la cadena"?


----------



## fenixpollo

Flushable wipes -- I usually see those advertised as *toallas desechables* (disposable).  Not just a British thing.


----------



## lazarus1907

Desechables significa que las usas una vez, y luego las tiras, no las usas de nuevo. ¡Pero no significa que las puedas tirar por el váter! (se podría atascar). Sin embargo, eso es exactamente lo que "flushable" significa. Los pañales son desechables, pero nadie tiraría un pañal al váter.



> *desechable.*
> 1. adj. Que puede o debe ser desechado.
> 2. adj. Que ya no es aprovechable y puede tirarse.
> 3. adj. Dicho de un objeto: Destinado a ser usado solo una vez, como una jeringuilla, un pañal, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## iowtrans

How would you translate "flushable toilet"....basically, need the adjective form of "flush"   
Thank you!
LS


----------



## stephyjh

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Maybe it's a British thing, but here you can buy special perfumed wipes, moistening tissue… (for babies, etc), and they come in two flavours: flushable and no flushable ones (put them in the bin instead).


 
In the US we have the wipes, also certain feminine products, that can be disposed of by flushing down the toilet.


----------



## balears

No tenemos una palabra por _flushable_. Podemos decir "desechable por el wáter", pero tampoco sabía yo que haya compresas "flushables". Lo que he visto a veces en algunos productos es _biodegradable_, con lo que se sobreentiende que puedes "desecharlo en la naturaleza". Pero yo no me atrevería a tirar nada de este tipo en la naturaleza, ni en el wáter, aunque fuera _flushable_.


----------



## Juliomelecio

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I have a question for Spanish natives and fluent speakers alike:
> 
> In English there is this simple, yet useful verb in English: *Flush* (in the toilet).
> 
> What do you say in Spanish? "*tirar de la cadena*"? What happens if there is no chain? "*Pulsar el botón de la cisterna*"? (a bit long, isn't it? What if there is no button either?). "*Descargar/evacuar la cisterna/cisterna*"? (that's ok for a manual, but I haven't heard people saying it). What do you use?
> 
> And what about "*flushable*"? "*...que se puede tirar al váter y tirar después de la cadena*"? Alternatives, please!
> 
> Thanks


En Vzla decimos "bajar la palanca de la poceta". Poceta= toilet seat
Chao


----------



## Lanka

Aquí (España) se dice en general "tirar de la cadena" aunque no haya cadena, o aunque tengas que hacer una investigación para ver cómo demonios se vacía esa cisterna sin equivocarte ni cortar la llave de paso. "Tirar de la cadena" significa en general "echa el agua de ese contenedor en el water cuando acabes de usarlo". Las de techo subsisten en algunos bares, incluso con mangos de plástico como los paraguas.


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina, si hay una cadena decimos 'Tirar de la cadena'. Y por el uso, fue degenerando en 'Tirar la cadena', pero es incorrecto.
Si no hay cadena:
*'Apretar el botón'*
*'Hacer correr el agua'* (esta forma sirve para todos los sistemas y es la que, en ciertos niveles sociales, se usa con más frecuencia).

Saludos desde Buenos Aires,
Fernita


----------



## Eng2Span-Translator-Ben

In Peru, it's _jalar el inodoro_ or _jalar el water_ (pronounced "guater"). We also say _bajar la palanca._

Hope it's of some use to you...


----------



## Lanka

Creo que una buena traducción de Flush sería "vaciar la cisterna", que evita mencionar cadenas o botones.


----------



## mazbook

Tambien en México - bajar el baño


----------



## mariente

En Argentina se dice: "tirar la cadena"


----------



## M.mac

> In the US we have the wipes, also certain feminine products, that can be disposed of by flushing down the toilet.


 
In every Latin American country I've been to (only 4 so I can't generalise) you don't even flush the toilet paper, it goes in a bin next to the toilet. (You don't want to hear about my Peruvian friends who after moving to New Zealand had quite a large collection before they realised they could flush it!) Perhaps this is a cultural difference or perhaps a difference in the plumbing, however it could explain why noone has felt the need to invent the term "flushable" in Spanish.


----------



## mariente

In argentina you do flush the paper and once i was in Cancun, Mexico,  and I did it.


----------



## mazbook

Hola M.mac.





> In every Latin American country I've been to (only 4 so I can't generalise) you don't even flush the toilet paper, it goes in a bin next to the toilet.


This really isn't a cultural difference as much as it is an "old wives' tale".  In much of Latin America the only paper available for sanitary purposes was newspaper or worse when flush toilets were introduced.  Generations grew up with "Don't put your toilet paper in the toilet!" instructions from their mother.  And who is the MOST respected person in the Latin American family?  *Your mother!*

Now that soluble toilet paper is nearly universal what are the kids being taught by their mothers?  *"Don't put the toilet paper in the toilet!"  *Who are they going to believe; someone who tells them that that's no longer necessary or their mother?  And you know the answer to that question.  Therefore, it's something that gets perpetuated from generation to generation.

Saludos


----------



## gwainberg

En Costa Rica decimos "bajar el agua".


----------



## Orgullomoore

I always hear "botar el agua"


----------



## yane

_Hola a todos!_
_En Cuba se dice tirar la cadena o descargar el baño._


----------



## iowtrans

Muchisimas gracias a todos!
LS


----------



## chepe jones

mazbook said:
			
		

> Hola M.mac.This really isn't a cultural difference as much as it is an "old wives' tale"
> 
> Saludos


i don't agree mazbook. the sewage systems in many latin american countries are not equivalent to those is wealthy industrial countries. perhaps where you live is different because it is a common tourist destination.

from wikipedia:

"Most modern sewage systems, including septic tanks, can accept toilet paper along with human excreta. In rare instances, used toilet paper is placed in a tin or dustbin next to the toilet if the plumbing or septic system cannot cope with toilet paper."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper


----------



## mazbook

Hola chepe.  I must disagree.  You're correct in saying that the sewage systems in many Latin American countries are not equivalent to those in wealthy industrial countries, and Mazatlán is no exception.   BUT that has nothing to do with whether they can handle modern, soluble toilet paper.  Even your wikipedia article says, "*In rare instances*,...".  — En casos raros...

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## arevalch

Bajar el agua


----------



## higo

En El Salvador: "echar el agua"


----------



## Filis Cañí

El más difícil todavía: ¿Cómo traducirían _courtesy flush_?


----------



## arnauri

En el País Vasco (quizás en más sitios también) la forma más utilizada, por lo menos en mi entorno, es 'dar la bomba'. En menor medida, también se usa 'tirar de la cadena' (aunque ésta no exista) o 'vaciar la cisterna'.

Un saludo.


----------

